# Normal to be Nausea feeling during your 2WW of IVF?



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

I will find out today if I am pregnant but for the past week I have been having nausea feelings, and I want to vomit everytime I brush my teeth. I have been having crazy cravings for pickles and garlic and lemon flavors. I also have some cramping and pulling feeling...at times I think my period is gonna come.

I can't wait till the doc. office calls me with my results.

Please pray for me.

Thank you
Tammy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately all the drugs we take during the treatment, especially the HCG trigger injection before EC and then the progesterone support during 2ww can cause all sorts of symptoms and side effects.

The HCG trigger injection is basically the same hormone as that released from the implanted embryo which is why it can cause pregnancy like symptoms...and the progesterone can also cause pg and AF like symptoms - its progesterone that supports early pregnancy until placenta takes over.

I can fully appreciate how anxious the 2ww can be but I would try not to over analyse your symptoms as there really is no way of knowing whats happening and the drugs side effects just adds to the confusion and frustration.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Ladies, 

Im new to the site, although not new to treatments and fertility problems  
I have PCOS and Hubby did have a low count, and low motility, he gave up smoking, the count went up huge amounts, but they are stil just as lazy lol.... 

Well i have tried clomid for 3 months i ovulated once on clomid, but other than that nothing apart from tears and mood swings... 
I then had ovarian drilling... Ouch!.... had 3 periods... then stopped i thought it might have worked but no... it just stopped. 
We have now recently had ICSI and am in the 2 week wait... my test date is 12th November, i dont know what to think, i have read positive threads on here which has made me about more hopeful... Out of the 15 eggs they collected, 13 were healthy, 8 fertilised, on day 3 they transferred 2 6 celled ones back, and hoped the other went to day 5 for freezing...  unfortunately none of them made it, one got to the stage just before blastocyst so thats a positive, fingers crossed for the ones i have with me. 
I get so tearful sometimes, its really hard to talk about it, and when i cry no-one can understand a word i say... plus i dont want the negetive feelings for my embryo's..(silly i know) 
Well i am so glad this site is here and can talk to others that understand the emotions of it all

best wishes and so much good luck to everyone 
Love 
R XX


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

i replied on here originally to say that i also have been feeling a bit sickie over the past couple of days, not sure if its anything to do with the 2WW or my hubbys cooking ....

R xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

When are you due for a pregnancy test?  I had those feelings and it turned out I was pregnant.  I also had feelings like I was about to get my period and cramping and bloating and just very heavy down there. 

What are you symptoms?


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

I am due to test on the 12th Nov... 
I have terrible back ache, emotions are up and down like anything, boobs are sore but they have been soon after EC maye even on EC... 
I have also started; over the past few days with nausea in the mornings and evenings but saying that i hsvent had it this morning... i havent had any spotting or bleeding.. but defo the discomfort low down... i have that as i speak..

Rach XX


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi ladies, 

I wonder if someone could just give some advice.... i am due to test on 12th Nov.... i have had pain in my tummy today, theyhave progressed over the day although they seem to have eased off slightly tonight... i am going to rest with me feet up for the next couple of days just to be safe, but i am really worried thats its going to bad news now next week  
tried to call DH tochat with him but he's playing footie tonight and i cant get him  

Thanks 
Rach xxx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry me again, help!!!! 

i have just read somewhere that after embies are transferred back, if the remaining ones dont get to day 5 then there is not much hope for the ones that were transferred back?? is this true??

Rxxx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Hun,

I shouldn't believe everything you read and during this 2ww it sends you   i am testing same day as you and feel totally   please stay calm and try to relax (yer right!) sending you lots of    

take care
cXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## TylerToe (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks C x

i am feeling a bit better today, not so crazy or emotional... although did get tearful at westlifes pop video this morning   

But i have sorted the comedy DVD's out and am set to watch them today... I am going for a walk later on this afternoon to get some fresh air... 
Back to work next week, probably depending on results on PG test... 
lots of      to you carrot xxx

Wishing the absolute best for everyone 

This site is such great support

Thanks 

R XXX


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Rxx - when are you planning on testing?? It's really been on my mind for the past couple of days but I am really going to try not to until Sunday if the nasty AF doesent show up first? Hope you had a nice walk this pm. 

I could'nt cope not being at work as it passess the day really quickly for me  

Anyway day day 12 tomorrow not long now     

Take care and keep ya chin up 
CXXXX


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi TylerToe,

Honey, I really strongly recommend that you start a new post re your questions, instead of posting replies for help to Tammy's post. You'll get a lot more answers if you do start a new post, as a lot more people will see it  

Take care,

- Greta


----------

